# trapping skunks



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

a sniper rifle. If you get em with a good head shot they don't have time to spray (mostly)


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

hms said:


> What is the best way to trap and remove skunks without a skunk trap? :wink: :whistling2: :jester:


Now, maybe I am missing something, but how would you trap any animal without a trap? 

I use a live trap, baited with dog food. Rope tied to trap, and an old tarp to throw over it. Don't believe the myths about skunks...they can spray of their feet are in the air, It is hard to advise on disposing of them, I shoot them and retrieve the trap later.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Make a box, with a floor, latches to fasten the floor and box together. Drill holes in the box. The baited trap goes over the floor. When the skunk is caught, the box goes over the floor and the floor and box are latched together. Two poles go into the holes . Pick up the box, floor, trap and skunk. Gently, you don't want to upset Mr. Skunk. Take Mr. Skunk to the closest water, and lower the whole contraption into the water. The skumk drowns, and the chance of getting sprayed is greatly reduced.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I just use a Havahart type trap and am very careful not o make him mad

Just gently and non threateningly approach him and lay a taro over the trap,
Don't get behind him

haven't been sprayed yet


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

fireguy said:


> Make a box, with a floor, latches to fasten the floor and box together. Drill holes in the box. The baited trap goes over the floor. When the skunk is caught, the box goes over the floor and the floor and box are latched together. Two poles go into the holes . Pick up the box, floor, trap and skunk. Gently, you don't want to upset Mr. Skunk. Take Mr. Skunk to the closest water, and lower the whole contraption into the water. The skumk drowns, and the chance of getting sprayed is greatly reduced.


Interesting that you would go through all this trouble to catch the animal live, and then drown it. If you're going to do all that, you might as well take it to a more suitable habitat and let it live.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

The person who told me how to trap skunks that way did not want any holes in the hide. If he and his brother used the same traps as the rest of the trapline, the skunk would spray the trap. Then the trap would not be usable for other animals. The boys trapped the animals, killed and skinned them. The hides were sold, and the money used to help support the family. At that time, skunk hides were valuable, less so if there was strong skunk smell. Hides normally bring more money if they have been washed. At that time, hides were washed manually. today, trappers use a washing machine. Should you be of the opinion that my friend was a person of low degree, in later life he was refered to as Doctor, because of his Phd.


----------



## DGMGUY (Feb 18, 2008)

We used a Havahart trap also. Caught 19 in 6 years then we plugged all possible opening around the deck and shed for them to live under. We placed a caredboard box over the trap with a flap at the top so we could get to the trap handle and a flap at the door of the trap. Most skunks sleep during the day once the box is placed over the trap. We loaded the trap/box in a larger box and put all in the back of our van and delivered it to the forest preserve about 15 miles away. We only had one skunk spray while in the trap so we put the box on the roof of the van. The ride in the van made them even more sleepy so we had to shake the trap to make them come out. The first 4 or 5 we caught were very stressful times but after that everything was fine. Good luck.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

so you shot them when they were leaving the trap ?


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I always heard that IF you shoot them thru the lungs,,,they couldnt get power to stink. Try peeing without filling lungs and pushing!! 

When I was young and dumb was about 40-50 yards away from one,,,said we can shoot and quick roll up car window before he stinks this far,,,NOT!!! the stink was instant even THAT far awy,,altho dont recall if we made a GOOD lung shot tho. 

last one I blew to kingdom come,,,was real sick and acted worse than drunk. he didnt stink at all till his muscles relaxed when he got dead,,,stunk like crazy then,,,I dumped some dirt on top,,,fixed THAT smell.

Moral of story is there are ALOT of sick skunks around,,,look out for those,,,may be rabid, or otherwise diseased!!

One way would be those neck breaker traps IF you dont have ANY pets around,,,those are so quick and powerful nothing escapes except the pee when muscles relax as stated!!If you have a few of those,,,dont use them again till the smell is long gone!!


----------



## MastershieldSouthernMO (Mar 15, 2008)

hi all, i am a full time private owned wildlife control business called A All Animal Control, i am located in Southwest Missouri. 

of course the best way to take care of a skunk problem is best handled professionaly, have removed over 400 skunks the last 4 years and only one has sprayed. 

having said that, skunks can be caught with a fruit bait so you don't catch many dogs or cats. also, take cardboard and completely wrap the trap when you set it, and when a skunk is caught, talk to it like it is a baby, then put a blanket, not a tarp, over the trap the whole time you are going toward them with the blanket, just hold it up so the skunk can't see you if there is any holes in the cardboard. just lay it over the trap and wrap the trap up in the blanket, then pick up and take to your truck and haul it out to the country and open up the cage and remove the blanket.

that is some tips for you diy'ers i use traps that are made from pvc or buckets on skunks, not afraid to put them in the front seat with me in these traps.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

i like the sniper rifle idea better :thumbup: gimme a 10x unertl anytime,,,we don' need no steenking blankets ! ! !

& no, thanks - i'll ride in the BACK of the truck :laughing:


----------

